# Low acceptance rating (waitlisted, suspended was told I would be reinstated and have not been)



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

What is really going on here I tried to explain to someone that the acceptance issues are just not on the driver but I am being told that it is 100% at the drivers fault. There are all sort of issues for an example

Customer cancels
No shows
Device malfunction
Previous riders vommitting in vehicle and requires clean up and
Riders calling driver and asking eta because eta is not matching it says on
their device and then cancels then when half or almost there u get a new
request across town
Lock up and reboot of device
Rider requests when you're on highway and cannot not easily turn around or
caught in traffic or construction zones
Rider cancels while enroute then re-requests then cancels again
The above mentioned is just a few thing's I have experienced


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

Most of what you listed shouldn't affect your acceptance rate. For some of the others (cleaning up vomit). You should be doing that while offline.

If you have been told you are gonna be reinstated, I would just keep mailing your local support asking for updates on your status.


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

They told me I would be reinstated on the 4th and they still haven't done it Ave not responding to anyone's email about pay either


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Customer cancels do not effect your acceptance rating.


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Customer cancels do not effect your acceptance rating.


of course it doesnt because I accepted the ride


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> of course it doesnt because I accepted the ride


You mean like when they call you to cancel?
I always tell them they have to cancel it on their phone.


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

no i have experienced several types of cancels

like im half way to the destination and they will cancel
or cancel when im halfway there and then re-request and then i re-accept and they cancel again
or they will call or text asking me where I am and then cancel after i have already accepted trip
or i get there and as soon as i pull up they cancel
or i am on the highway accept a trip then they cancel then im on the other side of town and then someone requests me from that same area i was in previously

just a big waste of gas


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> no i have experienced several types of cancels
> 
> like im half way to the destination and they will cancel
> or cancel when im halfway there and then re-request and then i re-accept and they cancel again
> ...


It is a big waste of gas but none of those instances has any effect on your acceptance rate.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

So what other factors besides us letting the 15 second circle expire constitute a non-acceptance?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I dont buy the complaint people are saying when they "end ride--rate rider--go back online" .....that always takes much less than 15 seconds for me......Im usually back in the "uber pool" ready to accept rides within 5 seconds or less (LA area)


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> So what other factors besides us letting the 15 second circle expire constitute a non-acceptance?


That is (should be) the only factor that effects acceptance rate. Driver cancellations is a separate factor that is tracked but not reported to us and can get you into trouble as a separate issue from acceptance rate. Rider cancellations should not have an impact on drivers ever as it is out of our control.

The ping coming in as you are rating and waiting to see the fare total is a real issue. I know of a few that I missed that were at like 2-3 seconds left to accept when I finished and hit go back online. Sometimes just waiting for the fare to show can take 15-20 seconds or more after you have rated the rider. If you just rate and go back online without waiting to view the fare total I can see not missing any. That is what I started doing during promotions and never had a problem staying above the requirements.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Do you have a local drivers office that you can go in and ask questions.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Do you have a local drivers office that you can go in and ask questions.


Denver now has office hours 5 days a week for drivers.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry, 6 days a week. 10-1 on Saturday.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Suppose I cancel the clients request and press (Client requested cancel), does that affect my acceptance rating? I asked Uber about this and havent heard from them.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> So what other factors besides us letting the 15 second circle expire constitute a non-acceptance?


Something besides letting the 15 second circle expire is affecting the acceptance rate. My acceptance rate last week was 86% according to Uber, yet I accepted everything that came my way. I did have considerably more "error" messages after accepting than usual. Last Friday and Saturday nights I would accept a fare, then the app would go blank, I would get an "error" display, and then it would put me back online. I'm guessing that's part of the problem. Not cool.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Mikeydz said:


> Most of what you listed shouldn't affect your acceptance rate. For some of the others (cleaning up vomit). You should be doing that while offline.
> 
> If you have been told you are gonna be reinstated, I would just keep mailing your local support asking for updates on your status.


Are you kidding? Some people are really screwed up. One man's '5' rating is another man's, "I'd like to shoot you in the back of the head!" With some people, good is just not good enough. It has to be what their image of 'good' is.


----------



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

How do y


UberXNinja said:


> Something besides letting the 15 second circle expire is affecting the acceptance rate. My acceptance rate last week was 86% according to Uber, yet I accepted everything that came my way. I did have considerably more "error" messages after accepting than usual. Last Friday and Saturday nights I would accept a fare, then the app would go blank, I would get an "error" display, and then it would put me back online. I'm guessing that's part of the problem. Not cool.


uyou see your acceptance ratio?


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

debsTechs said:


> How do y
> 
> uyou see your acceptance ratio?


I got it in my weekly summary email. I guess some markets don't get those anymore.


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Are you kidding? Some people are really screwed up. One man's '5' rating is another man's, "I'd like to shoot you in the back of the head!" With some people, good is just not good enough. It has to be what their image of 'good' is.


Huh?


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I dont buy the complaint people are saying when they "end ride--rate rider--go back online" .....that always takes much less than 15 seconds for me......Im usually back in the "uber pool" ready to accept rides within 5 seconds or less (LA area)


When this glitch occurs, it doesn't matter how quickly you get back online. If you "get pinged" while you are on the rate rider-go back online screen, you just never get the chance to accept it but it counts against your acceptance rate. Really sucks when it happens.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

debsTechs said:


> How do y
> 
> uyou see your acceptance ratio?


On missed guarantees you do. In the section of your invoice where the guarantee payments are calculated, if the reason you didn't get the guarantee was because acceptance rate was too low, it will show you what the acceptance rate was.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

whoisjohngalt said:


> When this glitch occurs, it doesn't matter how quickly you get back online. If you "get pinged" while you are on the rate rider-go back online screen, you just never get the chance to accept it but it counts against your acceptance rate. Really sucks when it happens.


How can you get pinged while rating the driver?.....aren't you "offline" at that particular part of the process?......

Here's how it goes for me every time I drive.........Slide to end ride--push the star rating--hit the go online button--then I see my little car on the map "online" ready to accept rides....this process 90% of the time takes less than 5 seconds......never crashed on me.....but yet during the 4th of July promo I accepted EVERY ride and they said I only had an 86% acceptance rate....bullshit!!! 
However, I will say that I've seen the "circle ticking away" to accept ride AS SOON AS I HIT THE GO ONLINE BUTTON but have always seen the little map with my car in the middle of it first .....even if for a split second.....


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> How can you get pinged while rating the driver?.....aren't you "offline" at that particular part of the process?......
> 
> Here's how it goes for me every time I drive.........Slide to end ride--push the star rating--hit the go online button--then I see my little car on the map "online" ready to accept rides....this process 90% of the time takes less than 5 seconds......never crashed on me.....but yet during the 4th of July promo I accepted EVERY ride and they said I only had an 86% acceptance rate....bullshit!!!
> However, I will say that I've seen the "circle ticking away" to accept ride AS SOON AS I HIT THE GO ONLINE BUTTON but have always seen the little map with my car in the middle of it first .....even if for a split second.....


It is a well known glitch (admitted by Uber). You are online to accept rides as soon as you end your ride. By the time you select to go online (which you already are) a request could come in and be totally missed before you see you are back online and see your car. And if you wait to see the fare total on a very busy time like 4th of July, it is very likely that you would miss some.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I will admit to sometimes "missing" a ride because I was momentarily away from the device.....In all of those cases, the "green prompt" to go online button will be present on my return.......Uber will automatically place you offline after every "non-accepted" missed ping AND all of those rides will show up as ZEROS on your dashboards recent rides (with no trip ID)

So why wouldn't "non-accepted" missed rides (during those promos) show up on the dashboard as zeros as well?


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

I have definitely noticed the Uber Phone glitch when it's related to the delayed amount of fare.
In otherwords, I end the trip, it shows the feedback rating for the rider, the app is circling and circling. Sometimes I have had to wait 30 seconds or more for the actual trip amount to show before rating the riders feedback. And I "will not" post feedback until I see the fare amount.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've given up on getting fares. I'll usually wait till the end of the evening or go offline to check. 

I agree with most of the above. Rider cancels don't impact your acceptance rate. Same with no-shows. Your app crashing, I'm not sure. I could see that possibly hurting. 

And for the vomit, there's no reason to not go offline to clean that up. Just an FYI for the future. If your not ready to accept immediatly, go offline.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

whoisjohngalt said:


> When this glitch occurs, it doesn't matter how quickly you get back online. If you "get pinged" while you are on the rate rider-go back online screen, you just never get the chance to accept it but it counts against your acceptance rate. Really sucks when it happens.


This has been my experience as well. As far as I can tell. Or occasionally I would rate a rider and go back online, then look down 30-60 seconds later and it was _back_ to the rate the rider screen, which I would do (again) and go back online. Apparently if you are on the "rate the rider" screen, you really ARE online, you just do not see the actual requests.

I had the same issue during a guarantee that I didn't receive due to "low acceptance ratings." I accepted every ping. I logged out when I was unable to accept a ping. They say I accepted 70-ish% of my pings. Yeah, right.

g


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Elmoooy said:


> Suppose I cancel the clients request and press (Client requested cancel), does that affect my acceptance rating? I asked Uber about this and havent heard from them.


No it dos not


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Hm I've canceleld and refused tons of rides with no recourse. maybe its my area.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

getemtheresafely said:


> I dont buy the complaint people are saying when they "end ride--rate rider--go back online" .....that always takes much less than 15 seconds for me......Im usually back in the "uber pool" ready to accept rides within 5 seconds or less (LA area)


Sometimes the app freezes, sometimes I get a network error message. I've had pings come through while the network error message is on the screen. You're totally blind to anything on a ping like that.


----------

